# ZSK thread not pulling after trim



## txsurfer (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a new ZSK 4 head it is about 3 months old , after the trim the either doesnt rim well or it leaves a long trim that doesnt pull all the way out crazy thing it is only one head the others are fine?


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like the knife is not cutting the thread properly. You may have an old piece of thread obstructing the cut cycle or the knife may need to be adjusted. Should be a pretty simple adjustment call the teck line from who you bought the machine and I'm sure they can lead you through it easily.
You can also take off the bobbin plate to that head, and the one next to it that is working properly and compare the knife position. A small adjustment may help you problem.


----------



## txsurfer (Jul 27, 2010)

oldstunt said:


> Looks like the knife is not cutting the thread properly. You may have an old piece of thread obstructing the cut cycle or the knife may need to be adjusted. Should be a pretty simple adjustment call the teck line from who you bought the machine and I'm sure they can lead you through it easily.
> You can also take off the bobbin plate to that head, and the one next to it that is working properly and compare the knife position. A small adjustment may help you problem.


Thanks for the reply it was the timing on the trimmer, crazy place for the adjustment but it is running great


----------

